# Running in China



## ross88guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I am living temporarily in China at the moment and am quite a keen runner. 

I am looking for some decent races to enter to keep my fitness up and to have something to work towards and was wondering if anyone knew of an races or around either Beijing, Shanghai or Xi'an

Thanks in advance


----------



## ross88guy (Jun 25, 2010)

ross88guy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am living temporarily in China at the moment and am quite a keen runner.
> 
> ...


Just went for a pretty good run around the city wall in Xian. for 20RMB you can get on top of the wall and run all the way around. 

Anyone know of any other routes??

.................
Running in Asia Blog


----------



## ChinaEnglishTeacher (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to run on the bund in Shanghai, just along the river. It is a pretty nice course, and there is a ton of scenery to check out on either side.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

You can run around Century Park in Pudong. No traffic in the park, and the air is cleaner on the Pudong side.

Try joining happy2run and STRIC - South Texas Radiology Imaging Centers and post your question - there are plenty of runners and triathletes who will have suggestions re routes and races


----------

